# Anfang 2012 neue Gesetze gegen Abofallen und Abmahn-Abzocke



## sascha (30 Dezember 2011)

*Bundesjustizministerin Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger hat für 2012 ein Gesetzpaket zur Stärkung der Verbraucherrechte angekündigt. Damit will die Politik dem Missbrauch von Abmahnungen und Abofallen im Internet begegnen.*

*http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/1...setze-gegen-abofallen-und-abmahn-abzocke-5271*


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2011)

> Bereits in der parlamentarischen Abstimmung ist ein Gesetz, mit dem die sogenannte Button-Lösung eingeführt werden soll. Betreiber von Abofallen verstecken die Preisangaben meist im Kleingedruckten auf ihren Webseiten, beharren dann aber auf einem angeblichen Vertragsschluss. Künftig sollen Verbraucher per Klick auf einen beschrifteten Button ausdrücklich bestätigen, dass sie sich zu einer Zahlung verpflichten.


Besser als der status quo... Aber jetzt kommt ja erst einmal die Handy-Abzockwelle + Smartphone/Apps. Das hat man noch gar nicht auf dem Radar. Die Politiker sind zu langsam und haben keine Lust, sich schlau zu machen.


----------



## jupp11 (31 Dezember 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/0,1518,806160,00.html


> Inwieweit die Versprechen der Ministerin geeignet sind, die Abzocker zu behindern oder gar zu stoppen, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Reducal (31 Dezember 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Besser als der status quo... Aber jetzt kommt ja erst einmal die Handy-Abzockwelle + Smartphone/Apps. Das hat man noch gar nicht auf dem Radar.


So sehe ich das auch! In den diversen Foren kann man lesen, dass viele Leute Strafanzeige erstatten und sich dann darüber empören, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird. Hierzu meine unmaßgebliche Meinung aus einem Selbstgespräch zum derzeitigen Stand der Tatsachen:


> mangelnde Preisangabe am Smartphone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sascha (31 Dezember 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...der Phänomenbereich Handypayment ist noch gar nicht einschlägig definiert!


 
Dann lass uns das mal angehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Dezember 2011)

sascha schrieb:


> Dann lass uns das mal angehen.


Diese Art abzuzocken folgt jetzt den Abofallen nach:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/anruf-bei-44444-vom-prepaid-handy.37432/#post-342020


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Dezember 2011)

44444? Ist Arvato Mobile. Homepage leitet um zu:
http://www.mondiamedia.com/mondiamedia/impressum/


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2011)

arvato --> Bewrtelsmann --> arvato --> Mondia?
http://www.mondia.ae/index.php?page=&ID=BertelsmannAG
http://www.mondia.ae/index.php?page=&ID=Management


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2011)

http://www.ameinfo.com/129484.html


----------



## Heiko (1 Januar 2012)

sascha schrieb:


> Dann lass uns das mal angehen.


Na da bin ich gespannt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das überhaupt gewollt ist, hier belastbare Statistiken zu haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2012)

Jetzt habt Euch doch nicht so! Handypayment ist doch keine Gefahr. Die Bundesnetzagentur hat das doch im Griff!


> Nach der mehrfachen Verschärfung der Rechtslage für Abrechnung von Diensten über Dialer hat die zweifelhafte oder betrügerische Verwendung von Handypayment im Verlauf des Jahres 2005 drastisch zugenommen. *Im September 2005 deutete die Bundesnetzagentur an, dass über stärkere Kontrollen für Handypayment nachgedacht werde.*


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handypayment
Also. Da gibt es doch wohl keine Gefahren, oder?

Und bei Abzockgefahr wird doch sogar die EU aktiv:
http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/klingelton102.html

Daraufhin fielen in UK die Beschwerden um 62%
http://www.out-law.com/page-10532

Im März 2011 wurde sogar von 75% Rückgang binnen zwei Jahren gesprochen
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/News-And-Events/News/2011/3/Complaints-fall-by-75-percent.aspx
"from 23,624 complaints in 2008 to 6,058 complaints in 2010"

Im letzten Bericht der britischen Regulierungsbehörde ist allerdings wieder ein Anstieg der Beschwerden erkennbar. Von einem Tiefpunkt im April steiegen die Beschwerden deutlich an. In den letzten 5 Monaten, zu denen Berichte vorliegen, lag die Beschwerdequote 50% höher als in den fünf Monaten zuvor, bezogen auf Beschwerden im Bereich Handy sogar um 60%.

Ich weiß leider nicht, ob es solche Statistiken in Deutschland gibt. Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2012)

Im Jahresbericht der Bundesnetzagentur 2010/2011 steht nicht viel drin. Auf S. 284 steht, dass es 2010/2011 über 16000 Beschwerden zu Rufnummernmissbrauch und belästigenden Anrufen gab (+60% ggü. dem Vergleichszeitraum)

In dem 382 Seiten langen Bericht sind dann tatsächlich knapp 8 Seiten der "Bekämpfung des Rufnummernmissbrauchs und der unerlaubten Telefonwerbung" gewidmet (ca. 2%). Das zeigt ja schon das große Engagement der Behörde. Aber gut, Quantität ist nicht Qualität. Lesen wir mal.

"Im Berichtszeitraum (1.8.09-30.6.11) 312.935 schriftliche oder telefonische Verbraucheranfragen oder Beschwerden" (S. 295). (Wie passt das eigentlich zur Zahl von 16.000 auf S. 284?)

Und dann kommt er, der Beleg, der eindeutige Beweis dafür, wie intensiv man gegen Premium-SMS-Probleme vorgeht. Ich erlaube mir, diesen Beweis des engagierten und motivierten Vorgehens hier in würdiger Form zu präsentieren.

Tusch!

Ich bitte um ihre Aufmerksamkeit!

Achtung, gleich geht's los!


Jetzt AUFPASSEN:



> Die Bundesnetzagentur ist zudem im Berichtszeitraum weiter gegen die rechtswidrige Nutzung von Mobilfunk-Kurzwahlnummern, sog. Premium-SMS-Nummern, vorgegangen, die in unverlangt zugesandten SMS (Spam-SMS) rechtswidrig beworben wurden - oftmals auch in Kombination mit fehlerhaften oder gänzlich fehlenden Preisangaben. Auf der Internetseite ist eine Liste der ergriffenen Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmißbaruch veröffentlicht.


(S. 299)

Das war's. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2012)

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...ListeMassnahmen/ListeMassnahmen_Basepage.html

abgeschaltete Premium-SMS seit Juli 2011: 3, in Worten _drei!_

22820 (an diese Sache erinner ich mich gut) (dtms / Skytel / Takeyaatel)
22430 (siehe hier)
22811 (siehe hier) (net mobile)

Das ist alles.


----------



## sascha (1 Januar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...ListeMassnahmen/ListeMassnahmen_Basepage.html
> 
> abgeschaltete Premium-SMS seit Juli 2011: 3, in Worten _drei!_
> 
> ...


 
Spannend wirds, dem die missbrauchten PSMS-Nummern im gleichen Zeitraum gegenüber zu stellen.


----------



## Reducal (1 Januar 2012)

Wobei das Handypayment nicht viel mit den Premium-KWN zu tun hat. Abgerechnet wird ein Inhalt im Internet (z. B. Entertainmentangebot) oder Content für Mobilfunkgeräte (Klingeltöne, Spiele, Software). Die BNetzA zeigte sich für solche Drittanbieter-Abrechnungen mWn bislang doch gar nicht zuständig, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Reducal (1 Januar 2012)

Passendes Beispiel:


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berlin/telekom-aerger-ohne-ende,10809148,11367664,item,0.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2012)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...itiative-gegen-Abmahn-Missbrauch-1402592.html
Der Branchenverband Bitkom hat sich hinter eine aktuelle Initiative gegen überzogene Abmahnungen im Internet gestellt. Vor allem für kleine und mittelständische Unternehmen sei die Gefahr des Abmahn-Missbrauchs eine der "größten Wachstumshürden", sagte Bitkom-Präsident Dieter Kempf. Abmahnungen seien zwar ein legitimes Instrument im Wettbewerb, würden aber vielfach missbraucht.
Die Krokodilstränen haben eben  fast mein Keyboard lahmgelegt...


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2012)

Er hat doch Recht. Man kann heute im Netz quasi nichts mehr verkaufen, ohne dass man das Angebot vorher von einem Rechtsanwalt prüfen lässt. Das ist ein echter Hemmschuh. Und dass es Kanzleien gibt, die die Masse ihres Umsatzes mit Abmahnungen erzielen, macht mich mehr als nachdenklich.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2012)

Natürlich hat er Recht. Nur gehört dieser Laden nun nicht gerade zu denen,
 die  mit ihrem Verhalten  Vertrauen ins WWW  gefördert hätten.


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2012)

Da sind wir allerdings einer Meinung. Ich halte Bitkom für einen eher undurchschaubaren Lobbyverband.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2012)

> Hinsichtlich der vom Bundesrat ausdrücklich angesprochenen Premium-SMS ist es schon heute gängige Praxis der Anbieter, auf die mit der Anwahl verbundenen Kosten in der Werbung für die über dieses Medium erreichbaren Angebote ausdrücklich hinzuweisen, so dass die geforderte Preistransparenz gewährleistet ist. Die Verpflichtung hierzu ergibt sich schon aus dem allgemeinen wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gebot der Preistransparenz, das auch die Netzbetreiber gegenüber ihren diensteanbietenden Vertragspartnern zur Geltung bringen.


Bitkom, 2004

Aha. Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2012)

Mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: "Neue Gesetze gegen Abofallen und Abmahn-Abzocke"

Seit Monaten ist ein krasser sich beschleunigender  Rückgang in den  Bereich Abofallen und Telefonabzocke zu verzeichnen, ohne  dass die Politik  auch nur im geringstem wirkliche  Aktivität bisher gezeigt hat. "Neuzugänge" gibt es de facto keine mehr.  Deutliche Hinweise über den Rückgang  liefern alle Foren/Blogs die sich mit den Themen beschäftigen ( auch hier) in denen sich kaum noch Betroffene melden und  die VZetten, die so gut wie nicht mehr über größere Aktivitäten berichten. 
Über die Gründe dafür läßt sich vielfältig spekulieren. Verschleißerscheinung und  zunehmende Aufmerksamkeit der User,  dürften/mögen  Ursachen dafür sein. Daneben gibt es eine ganze Reihe  von weiteren die "Geschäftstätigkeit" behindernden Einflüssen.
Absurdestes Resultat von wie auch immer gearteten "Verschärfungen" von Gesetzen,  die es nie gab, könnte sein, dass sich die Justizministerin genau diesen z.Z  erfolgenden Einbruch der klassischen Abofallenabzocken   als Erfolg an die Backe nagelt.
Das Ganze erinnert in makabrer Weise an das Ende  der  Dialerabzocke per Bestattungsfenstervorschrift, als die Dialer aus technischen Gründen bereits beerdigt waren.   

 SMS/Handyabzocke stehen  ja eh noch nicht auf dem ( gesetzlichen) Vorsorgephantasieprogramm, obwohl hier bereits seit geraumer Zeit ein beachtliches  Abzockpotential zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Schnee (31 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin mir unsicher wo ich meine Frage hier reinschreiben soll, hier erschien mir das Thema am ehesten passend:
ich hatte heute einen Telefonanruf in dem ich gebeten wurde 3 Fragen zu beantworten. U.a. ob ich Avocados esse. Dazu habe ich "ja" gesagt.
Danach ratterte die ihren Text runter, dass sie mir ihr Supermedikament schenken wollen u. dass ich nur 9,99 € dafür zahlen muss. Ich hatte schon längst "Stop" gesagt, die redete immer weiter. Dann kam eine Computerstimme, die mich aufforderte, meine Adresse zu nennen. Ich sage mehrmals nein und wie ärgerlich ich das finde.
Muss ich jetzt mit Ärger rechnen? Denn zur Avocadofrage hab ich "ja" gesagt.
Mein Name steht nicht mehr im Telefonbuch, ich frage mich wo die meine Telefonnr herhaben? Meine Adresse habe ich nicht gesagt.

lg

Schnee


----------



## Hippo (31 Januar 2012)

Die Nummer wird frei gewählt (von einem Wählautomaten)
Sollte was kommen, dann ist es unbestellte Ware, die Du entweder aufheben oder wegschmeißen kannst.
Oder die Annahme verweigern.
Aber ich denke eher daß Du da keinen weiteren Gedanken dran verschwenden solltest


----------



## Schnee (3 Februar 2012)

Danke für dein feedback. Ich hatte mich mit Nachnamen am Telefon gemeldet und die Stimme sagte so etwas ähnliches wie "DAnn stimmt
das wenigstens". Die haben also meine Telnr. und meinen Nachnamen. (Obwohl ich nicht im Telefonbuch stehe.) Danke, dann muss ich mir
keine Sorgen mehr machen.

lg
Edda


----------

